# Light tent



## spurg (May 13, 2008)

hello need some help on buying a light tent. maybe a web page or store thanks for all the help  spurg


----------



## cowchaser (May 13, 2008)

Not sure about buying one, but here is an easy one to make. I just haven't taken the time to do so. 

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 13, 2008)

I have the Studio-in-a-box from American Recorder and really like it - esp. because it's easy to set up when needed and folds up nicely when I'm done.  Here's a link from Amazon, but shop around, I bought mine cheaper.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 13, 2008)

You got it cheaper than $59.?  I don't understand why it isn't free shipping.  The less expensive one qualifies for free shipping.


----------



## stevers (May 13, 2008)

I have a tutorial on making one if you want it. PM me if interested.


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PaulDoug_
> 
> You got it cheaper than $59.?  I don't understand why it isn't free shipping.  The less expensive one qualifies for free shipping.



Whoops, you got me.  I checked my records, and way back in Nov 05 I paid $71.24 but did get free shipping.  So wow, at $59 it's a steal!  Sorry for the misinformation.  They say memory loss is the second thing to go when you get older.  I forget the first...


----------



## warreng8170 (May 14, 2008)

There is a website that visit often that aggregates the lowest prices from around the web. This is listed fairy regularly. I have often thought about buying it...

http://dealmac.com/AIM-Studio-Mini-Digital-Studio-Lighting-Kit-for-38-12-s-h/228212.html

Use the code "ministudio" and it drops to 38.00 plus shipping.

-warren


----------



## jrc (May 14, 2008)

This is the set up I have. The cost is worth the quality and being so easy to set up and use. 
http://alzodigital.com/online_store/alzo_100_tent_kits.htm


----------



## PaulDoug (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warreng8170_
> 
> There is a website that visit often that aggregates the lowest prices from around the web. This is listed fairy regularly. I have often thought about buying it...
> 
> ...



Ok Warren, you got me, I suckered, I ordered!  The only bad I've read about this little set up is the lighting was weak.  I will see, I'm not a pro so probably good enough for me.


----------



## spurg (May 15, 2008)

thanks everyone for all the help   spurg


----------



## warreng8170 (May 16, 2008)

> Ok Warren, you got me, I suckered, I ordered!  The only bad I've read about this little set up is the lighting was weak.  I will see, I'm not a pro so probably good enough for me.



I'll be very curious as to how you like it. A personal recommendation would probably convince me to finally get it.

-warren


----------



## PaulDoug (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by warreng8170_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll let you know but keep in mind, I'm no expert!


----------



## gerryr (May 16, 2008)

The problem with most of these "kits" is that the lights are generally not very good and weak in terms of output.  You'll likely find that you need to replace them.  If they do put out enough light, make sure you set your white balance to tungsten.


----------



## tishtigger (May 19, 2008)

I got just the tent and 3 background colors from ebay for 14 it has been good so far


----------

